# Weird S-200 carb



## wallaceroger (Oct 7, 2019)

I bought a "broken" Toro S-200 for $20 to repair and sell for a profit when the first big snow hits. The guy said it wouldn't run and my experience with the S620 I bought told me it probably just needed attention to the carb. Sure enough the diaphragm was petrified, so I disassembled, soaked in a gunk pail for 24 hours, blew out and started rebuilding. I noticed the main adjustment screw was missing and the weird thing about this carb is that the hole where it goes isn't even threaded and there's what seems to be a welch plug way down in the bottom. I uploaded a pic. I've never seen this before... all of the exploded views I've seen of this show both screws. I don't see any other adjustments on the carb, it's otherwise exactly like the usual 200-620 Tecumseh carbs. Possible this style of carb was used on other applications and this carb came from something different, like a pump engine or similar? I'm not sure if this will be ok or if it's gonna cause problems.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

My ex brother-in-law has an S200 with the same single screw carb. I put a kit in it a few years ago and it still runs good, for what it is. The motor is a fixed throttle, so just adjust the screw for best running.


----------



## wallaceroger (Oct 7, 2019)

Grunt said:


> My ex brother-in-law has an S200 with the same single screw carb. I put a kit in it a few years ago and it still runs good, for what it is. The motor is a fixed throttle, so just adjust the screw for best running.



Good to know! I guess some came off the line like that, weird but if it works that's all that matters!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Likely is was a way to comply with the EPA mandate of no adjustable carbs without needing to make new molds for carb bodies. Fit a fixed jet, drive a plug behind it and done . . .


----------

